# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Studentët shqiptarë jashtë, të pavendosur për tu kthyer

## kacaku basket

*Studentët shqiptarë jashtë, të pavendosur për t’u kthyer* 


Më shumë se gjysma e studentëve shqiptarë jashtë atdheut, nuk kanë vendosur akoma nëse do të kthehen apo jo në vendlindje, pas përfundimit të studimeve. Vetëm 10.53% janë të vendosur për të mos u kthyer në vendlindje. Ndërkohë, rreth 25.68% e studentëve që studiojnë jashtë mendojnë të kthehen, kurse 12.21% mendojnë të jetojnë mes vendlindjes dhe një vendi tjetër. 
Ky është rezultati i një sondazhi të bërë me mbështetjen e rrjetit të studentëve shqiptarë në botë, “Albstudent” që përfshin disa nga shoqatat më të mëdha dhe më aktive studentore shqiptare jashtë atdheut. Përqindja e madhe e të pavendosurve, përbën një të dhënë të rëndësishme. Duhet pasur parasysh, se kjo tendencë mund të ndryshojë me kalimin e kohës në njërin kah a në tjetrin. 
***
Sipas Endri Deliut, një prej autorëve të studimit të “Albstudent”, “krijimi i kushteve të favorshme për ri-integrimin në vendlindje të studentëve që studiojnë jashtë, mund të ndryshojë balancën në favor të rikthimit të tyre dhe vendosjes së një ekuilibri”. Ky rezultat tregon, që në Shqipëri ende nuk perceptohet një ndryshim thelbësor që të mund të tërheqë studentët shqiptarë që studiojnë jashtë, për t’u kthyer në vend. “Qeveria duhet që të orientojë politikat e saj në drejtim të tërheqjes të këtij grupi studentësh, të cilët do të mund të sjellin në vend njohuri praktike e teorike, që do të ndikojnë për përmirësimin e shoqërisë, politikës e ekonomisë së vendit. Gjithashtu, në planin afatgjatë, shteti duhet të mbështesë aktivisht komunitetet studentore shqiptare në vende të ndryshme, të cilat luajnë një rol të rëndësishëm në ruajtjen e lidhjeve të studentëve me Shqipërinë e me njëri-tjetrin. Mbështetja direkte e këtyre lloj rrjeteve/komuniteteve, e bën për studentët më të mundshëm kthimin pas studimit”,- tha Deliu. 
***
Me anë të këtij pyetësori, synohet që të hidhet dritë mbi tendencën aktuale të studentëve jashtë, për t’u kthyer ose jo në vendlindjen e tyre pas studimit. Kjo tendencë merr rëndësi edhe në kuadrin e përpjekjeve aktuale të shoqërisë shqiptare, për t’iu kundërvënë të ashtuquajturës “ikje e trurit” (brain drain) nëpërmjet “kthimit të trurit” (brain gain). Qëllim i pyetësorit, ishte edhe nxjerrja e disa të dhënave bazë mbi studentët shqiptarë që studiojnë në universitete të huaja, duke përfshirë këtu në mënyrë të veçantë, të dhëna mbi degët që studiojnë, moshën, gjininë e të tjerë. 
Pyetësori, u zhvillua në periudhën nëntorit 2005 - qershor 2006. Në të morën pjesë studentë nga Shqipëria, Kosova, Maqedonia, etj., të cilët vazhdojnë studimet universitare jashtë vendlindjes së tyre. Ky pyetësor u plotësua nga 704 studentë gjithsej. 



*Studentët shqiptarë që studiojnë jashtë*

Sipas statistikave të ndryshme, numri i përgjithshëm i studentëve shqiptarë që studiojnë jashtë vendit, është 5 deri në 10 mijë vetë. Numri më i madh i tyre studion në Itali, SHBA, etj. Sipas të dhënave nga pyetësori i “Albstudent”, Ekonomiku është dega më e preferuar e studimit për studentët jashtë Shqipërisë. 27.58% e tyre kanë zgjedhur këtë degë. Shkencat Shoqërore, ku futen Shkencat Sociale e Politike, Gjuhësi, Filozofi, Psikologji etj., janë në vendin e dytë, me 26.32% të studentëve. Juridiku është zgjedhur nga 11.79% e studentëve. Mjekësi, Stomatologji, Farmaci dhe Infermieri, studiohen prej 10.32% të studentëve. Së fundmi, vihet re se vetëm një pjesë e vogël e studentëve studiojnë degë me drejtim shkencor e teknik, si Shkenca Natyrore, Informatikë, Inxhinieri, etj. Për të gjitha këto degë së bashku, numri i studentëve përbën vetëm rreth 18% të totalit. Shumica e studentëve, rreth 63%, kanë lindur mes viteve 1982 dhe 1986. Studentët vijnë kryesisht nga gjimnazet e Tiranës, (39.45%) e më pas me distancë relativisht të madhe nga Shkodra (8.65%), Durrësi (8.44%), Vlora (4.43%), Elbasani (4.43%), Fieri (3.59%) e Korça (2.74%).

Marre nga www.WebShqip.Com

----------

